# Helpful article on self image/self worth



## passingpilgrim (Nov 22, 2010)

Found this article and thought it was very good. I think it would be good to discuss these scriptures with children fairly early, before the barrage of "you don't look good enough" commercials and images hit them.

You and Your Self-Image


----------



## Skyler (Nov 22, 2010)

Our self-worth comes from who we are in Christ, not who we are in and of ourselves. One of our elders preached a good message on that this past Sunday.


----------



## LaurieBluedorn (Nov 22, 2010)

In Stuart Scott's booklet From Pride to Humility he lists 30 manifestations of pride. Number 6 is "Being focused on the lack of your gifts and abilities."


----------

